# Soupy



## masta (Mar 13, 2005)

A little test of food knowledge:


Does anyone out there know what Soupy is? It is made by many people and mostly the Italians around my area. It goes great with bread and cheese and a nice Shiraz!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 13, 2005)

Never heard of it. What is it exactly?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 13, 2005)

Give me a recipe and I will report in as soon as possible..


----------



## Texas Rose' (Mar 14, 2005)

Uhmmm, tell me what's in it and I will try to find it!


----------



## masta (Mar 14, 2005)

Ground pork butt, spices and salt.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm working on this "soupy" thing, just can't do much at work.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

I am sure that is very good for people who love meat and have great arteries... Hehehe


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

my chlorestoral is so low my doctor told me to go have a big mac after he took it last time, this time it was up to 89


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

Last check, my cholesterol total was 400+ and triglyceride was 1000+.


Scott, we do not waste pork butt in soups. We make barbecue sammiches with it.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

wow... 





uh....





i hope the doc put you on lipitor.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

Nope. He told me to watch my diet. Yeah, I watch it alright. As it comes toward my mouth!


Sorry about starting a sentence with a preposition.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 15, 2005)

Your'e sorry you started a sentence with a preposition, I'm sorry I don't know what a preposition is, and I'm really sorry that it don't bother me!!...lol


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

Preposition or not - please everyone, have not only your cholesterol levels checked regularly, but everything else. Prevention is the key to a happy, healthy and long life. Sorry to preach, but it really *is* important.


----------



## masta (Mar 15, 2005)

Soupy isa dry-cured, dense and flavorful *"all natural"* sausage (or known around the world as soppresata).Soupy is an old world tradition that was brought here from Italy hundreds of years ago and was passed down from generation to generation. Like many other fine arts it is a dying tradition.Ground pork butt is mixed with salt, paprika, black and red pepper and thenstuffed it into natural casings and tying by hand with pure cotton twine then hung to air dry for 8-10 weeks. After is it cured most people store it in submerged in oil and it will last up to a year. Westerly RI is famous for it and you can buy it for 10-12 bucks a pound or make it yourself which is a lot of work and also need to find a place to dry it in the right conditions.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 15, 2005)

I assume the right conditions is at about 38*F in a large walk in type cooler. Not many folks have those in their homes. It does sound good though, almost like BBQ sausage.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds very good. I will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 16, 2005)

Right. Be careful it don't sneak up on you. That meat will kill you, won't it? Especially pork. My God! Did you know a hog will eat anything? The old timers say if you wanna get rid of someone without leaving a trace, feed him to the hogs. I betcha the CSI folks can figure it out, though.


----------



## Texas Rose' (Mar 16, 2005)

LOL I don't know, how many CSI's in Las Vegas would think to check the stomach contents of a hog? Here in the plains the investigatorsmight KILL the hog, but that would only be to add the hog to their stomach contents.


I recommend exercise to help control your cholesteral, keep your heart strong, fend off diabetes, prevent many cancers and maintain a long and happy lifestyle. Exercise is the fountain of youth. -- Oh yea, a glass of wine a day is consided beneficial too!! However, a sausage on a special occassion is also useful when enjoying the spice of life!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

I guess I am doing OK on this diet. 7 pounds in 3 weeks. That is alot for me. I lost 45 pounds over a year ago and gained 55 back.


----------



## masta (Mar 19, 2005)

Must be the Atkins scam diet....sorry but I thought is was no good from the start and research has proved it to be true.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

It's okay if you do it no longer than 2 months, and take 3 months off. Just don't overly do it. Your body needs carbohydrates for a reason, just like it needs some cholesterol, as well as protein. 


Everything in moderation, is my motto.


If one watches what he/she eats all the time, there would be no problem to begin with. All diets work because one is very concious of what one eats, in contrast to what many do when they aren't on a diet.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 19, 2005)

So we are all just basically pigs most of the time?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 19, 2005)

I went on the ultimate diet 4 years ago, If we are going to talk about weight loss lets start a new thread.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 19, 2005)

No, not pigs.


Just not paying attention.




Country Wine said:


> So we are all just basically pigs most of the time?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

What better place to talk about weight loss than on a food thread?


You start that new thread, Stinkie, and we will be there. I promise!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

I'd be there too, of course!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Here I am!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 20, 2005)

I am here too!









Just call me Miss Piggy!!!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 20, 2005)

Why do you say to stay on a high protein, low carb diet no longer than 2 months? What can happen if I stay on it longer or from now on? I have lost about 12 pounds in a little over 3 weeks. I am now at 254 and need to be at 200. I am only 6'2.5" in my bare feet.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

It's not healthy if you're looking at your insulin levels. It's an effective way to burn fat, but not for a long time. Your body needs carbohydrates for various processes, such as keeping your glucose levels to what they should be, just as your body needs cholesterol for steroid synthesis and other hormones. Also, carbohydrates are important in digestion, and if you eat a very high-protein diet, you could be at risk for getting gout. 


Please check with your primary care physicians to double check what I am saying.I don't mean to depress anyone about this, but that's what I would recommend.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

I am under my Dr.'s care. Thanks.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

That is good. I don't like to preach anyway, and don't mean to.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

I didn't think you were preachin, just giving good advice.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks, but I also have to say yahoo!!!! to you for losing weight. If it stays off, even more wonderful. I am very proud of you.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

I gotta lose lots more and keep it off this time.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 23, 2005)

You can do it!





Just everything in moderation.... Don't deny yourself anything -- makes you just



out on it even more when you get your craving.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 24, 2005)

Cravings...oh yes you are right Martina!



especially those late night snacks then crawling like a snake in bed.


----------

